# Best Volume Collection: John Frieda vs. Pantene



## Amber*Christine (May 15, 2009)

I guess my question is in the title really, who has the better volume collection, John Frieda or Pantene? I'm looking to find a good collection to volumize my hair that I could get at a drugstore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really don't wanna have to drive out of town just for hair products. Are there any others I don't know of? 
Thanx!


----------



## gildedangel (May 15, 2009)

John Frieda gets my vote! Pantene did NOTHING for my hair, it was still limp and unvolumized after I used it. John Frieda works great!


----------



## hrockstar (May 17, 2009)

I don't know anything about John Frieda but definitely NOT pantene for any hair type or hair goal.  It coats the hair and dries it out at the same time.


----------



## rimberry (May 19, 2009)

What about Tresemme's new 24 Hour Body Collection?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 19, 2009)

I would prefer John Freida over Pantene. The Pantene volume stuff was just too drying for my hair. JF was less drying but I still require a teensy bit more moisture, even with volumizing products. 

As soon as I run out of my current styling products I'm picking up Tresemme's 24hr volume stuff. Shimmer wrote a great review on the Spray Gel and Weightless Creme from the line over on Specktra's blog!
Tresemme 24 Hour Weightless Creme and Gel - review | Specktra.Net


----------

